# Rv Cover



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

We have an Adco Tyvek RV cover that fits a 24-26 ft travel trailer. It has a small tear (6 inches or so) in the rear side area. The tear was above the door of our old Keystone Zeppelin. 
$100.00

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Sold!


----------

